# Chausson 610 Welcome garage door handle



## mikejac (Mar 29, 2016)

Does anyone know how to refit the push and twist handles on the garage doors of a Chausson 610. My van was parked up on the drive for some time whilst I was away and when I returned I found one of the handles on the ground. It appears that it had simply popped out.


----------

